

Microsoft to Productize and Integrate F# with Visual Studio - stuki
http://blogs.msdn.com/somasegar/archive/2007/10/17/f-a-functional-programming-language.aspx

======
dfranke
Awesome. This is the third great announcement from a big tech company in two
days (along with Amazon and EC2, and Apple and the iPhone API).

Now I just need to hope for another great announcement tomorrow from a certain
small LLC.

------
henning
See? Microsoft is still capable of innovation (it's a pragmatic dialect of a
10-15 year old language, but still, it beats Java and C#).

------
gibsonf1
Hmmm, why not just use Lisp?

~~~
nickb
F# = OCaml

